# Un-sync



## msmack (Jun 12, 2015)

In error, I synced a Collection and some stray images into Lightroom Mobile.  I would like to un-sync them.

How to do?

Merrill


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2015)

Unsync the collection by clicking on the sync indicator (to turn it off) to the left of the collection name. You'll get a dialog asking if you want to do that....


----------



## msmack (Jun 13, 2015)

Worked like a charm.  You guys are soooooo smart.

Thanks.
Merrill


----------

